# 1911 Picfest!



## Guest (Jun 20, 2006)

alright, let's see some of them 1911's out there... 8)


----------



## Alaskan_Viking (Jun 13, 2006)

That 1911 looks like a plastic toy, because the edges are so rounded


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2006)

Alaskan_Viking said:


> That 1911 looks like a plastic toy, because the edges are so rounded


 It's the Pro CDP II, the rounded edges are there for the "no snag" factor...I love it, it's a great gun.

Here's some info from Kimber about the CDP II...



Kimber Website said:


> *The Kimber Custom Defense Package.*
> 
> A handgun used for personal protection is not a good place to compromise quality. If needed, it must perform with flawless precision. Until that time, it must be easy to carry and inspire confidence during practice. There can be no justification for anything less than the best.
> 
> ...


Isn't she purdy...? :-D I need to take some more pics....I think I'll do that later...


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)




----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

here's a couple..


----------



## badgerw (May 30, 2006)

*My Kimber Ultra Carry*


__
https://flic.kr/p/166744200
Bill


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2006)

Here's another.... 8)


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

This is one I had from 1998 until Feb 05 when I sold it.

PDP Defender....


----------



## RONNIE J (May 8, 2006)

*Family Fight*

They fight to see who gets carried today.



























RJ


----------



## reflection01 (Jun 22, 2006)

Hello, new to this forum, but here are some pics

EDITED with some details at the request of some members 



















This is a SW 1911 stainless: It has a trigger job and most of its internal MIM parts removed, along with the external mods you see above. she was not the most accurate pistol before the mods, but i haven't tested her since i got her back. more to follow......









This is a Nighthawk Tactical at 15 yards, and a fairly rapid, steady fire (i always fire my guns as i do with my duty gun). only fault i have with this gun is its super light 3.5lb trigger (i'm used to 5.0lb or heavier) 









Basic SA Mil-Spec with nothing to fault for - i loved the classic lines it has and she is a shooter









This is a pre-CZ Dan Wesson Patriot CCO and the target represents very fast double and tripple taps at 10 yards


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Nice guns reflection01!!! 

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## reflection01 (Jun 22, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> Nice guns reflection01!!!
> 
> Welcome to the forum.


thanks :-D


----------



## CharlieinKansas (Jun 12, 2006)

Just don't through pictures up there, tell us what they are and give an honest account on how they shoot.


----------



## CharlieinKansas (Jun 12, 2006)

JS, I have been considering strongly a PRO CDP II. Did yours have a tight slide and did the barrel hood stay put when you pressed on it? How does she shoot? Anything close to a 5"?


----------



## Stephen A. Camp (May 9, 2006)

Hello. Here are a few I really enjoy.

[IMG:500:347:488b468299]http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y171/hipowersandhandguns/KimberClassicRock1.jpg[/img:488b468299]
_This is an early Kimber Classic that's been a solid performer._









_I bought this '70's Colt in that decade and gunsmith, Lou Williamson, added the sights and did the checkering etc. Several years later I added the Brown grip safety and had the gun refinished. The slide/frame are blk parkerized with the rest being hard chromed._









_This is a Caspian "build" that I did using their slide and frame and a Kart EZ-Fit bbl. It has become a favorite._









_This SA Mil-Spec appears very little different than a new gun. The guts were upgraded/replaced by Teddy Jacobson and I added new grips._

Best.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2006)

CharlieinKansas said:


> JS, I have been considering strongly a PRO CDP II. Did yours have a tight slide and did the barrel hood stay put when you pressed on it? How does she shoot? Anything close to a 5"?


I'm extremely happy with my CDP. The barrel hood stays put when pressing on it. It's shoots great. The more I shoot it, the tighter my groups get. Now, I did purchase a CDP II with an External Extractor. I've read on a couple of forums where people have had problems with the EE set up and from what I understand, Kimber has stopped using the EE's. I have had No problems what so ever with mine. The only issue I've had is the slide locking back with ammo still in the mag. I'm not sure if it's me hitting the slide stop with my thumb while shooting and causing the slide stop to go up and catch, or the bullet is hitting the inside of the slide stop causing it to lock back. It's only happened a few times... I just ordered a Wilson Combat "Bullet Proof" slide stop... just in case. Anyway, It's a great gun. I highly recommend it.


----------



## RONNIE J (May 8, 2006)

*CDP LINE*

JS said:
Anyway, It's a great gun. I highly recommend it.
_________________
I will put my .02 in, I have the CDP II in ULTRA , PRO CARRY AND CLASSIC., The classic is the only one with the EE, never a problem with any of them and right with JS, the more I shoot them the better they are-I have bobtailed the PRO CARRY and it is with me everyday. The CLASSIC will CCW just as well with a good holster and belt--have a Strong urge to bobtail the classic as I have done with a STAINLESS II 5 inch and love the feel but the CDP would be lighter to carry.

++++++111111 to JS

Ron


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

js said:


> [ I'm not sure if it's me hitting the slide stop with my thumb while shooting and causing the slide stop to go up and catch, or the bullet is hitting the inside of the slide stop causing it to lock back. It's only happened a few times...


Well, in the past month, I've seen this come up on 2 or 3 other forums several times (I think even 1 time here). So far, it's turned out there everyone WAS hitting the slide release themselves while shooting. So, that may be it. But, either way, hope ya fix it.


----------



## reflection01 (Jun 22, 2006)

More gun-porn

NHC GRP Recon and Tactical



















Family Pic





































Plastic anyone?



















wheewwwwww, that was really tough, posting all of'em, kkkk

Enjoy, and safe shooting


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*1911 S&w Pd*

Here's my Shooter.


----------



## hognfrog1 (Jul 23, 2006)

*My rebuilt Argentina Sistema*

Total rebuild, every pin,spring,interal part is new. Barrell is had fitted to bushing. I like it.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

My favorite carry:
A Wilson Combat Stainless Professional. extremely accurate, functionally flawless and perfectly balanced in my hands. It is a real hoot to shoot.









A couple more of those darn Wilson's:
A CQB & CQB Compact









I've had many others, a Kimber TLE II, a couple of Springfield's and even a Para Ordnance Carry 12. The Wilsons are the only ones I have kept.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Wow, you are making me very jeolous. Very nice!


----------



## John Holbrook (Jul 2, 2006)

These are ALL first year production Model of 1911, U.S.NAVYs.....


----------



## kidlaredo (Jul 23, 2006)

*Kimber TacPro II*

Here's my baby:


----------



## .45 cal Sushi (Jun 4, 2006)

Heres 3 of mine. I call'em my Bears.:mrgreen: 
Man I dig that wilson.....one day...


----------



## waterburybob (May 7, 2006)

Colt Delta Elite 10mm


----------

